

Ask HN: Cheap VPS providers, how did you start? - ritonlajoie

Hi everyone,<p>I was wondering how do new cheap VPS providers start their business nowadays. It seems there are more and more new providers popping in this world everyday, and with super low prices.<p>What challenges are you facing ? Also, do some of you launched a business as a part-time job ? I'm currently employed in a company as a software engineer, and I'm wondering about the feasibility of launching such a business using outsource client support as well as outsource network administration (which, for a small business, can cost as low as $50/month for a few servers and few clients).<p>Thanks for your answers !
======
whichdan
WebHostingTalk[1] would be a better place to ask this question. There are
certainly plenty of companies there that will help you create a turnkey
business, but personally I don't think the budget hosting market is very
lucrative - if you look at the VPS Hosting Offers forum[2], there are
literally people offering VPS hosting for <$2/mo.

[1] <http://webhostingtalk.com>

[2] <http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=104>

------
smartwater
They probably don't want more competition

